# Use the new FLINT app for tipping



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

It's like Square, it's offered by 5/3 Bank, but you scan the card number, you don't have to swipe it or carry a reader.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> It's like Square, it's offered by 5/3 Bank, but you scan the card number, you don't have to swipe it or carry a reader.


Thanks. I used square but it was a pain trying to switch the card. Will try it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it easy? I have the triangle one from Paypal and it's NOT easy.


----------



## Wabbitt (Feb 5, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Is it easy? I have the triangle one from Paypal and it's NOT easy.


It's not bad -- I used Flint this past weekend for the first time. You do have to key in the CVV, expiration date & billing zip code manually after it takes a photo/scans the card with the camera, then put in the amount, etc.. I have my settings filled out with my email address & general service description so I could email the passenger a receipt. Wound up getting $40 from one pax!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I like it, I think it's easier to use than the ones with the scanners. Also, I don't have a scanner for the new chip cards, so this works out for me. I also found out that Flint didn't charge me any fees the first month, that was kind of cool.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I like it, I think it's easier to use than the ones with the scanners. Also, I don't have a scanner for the new chip cards, so this works out for me. I also found out that Flint didn't charge me any fees the first month, that was kind of cool.


Have you had trouble with the new chip cards? I got one myself, so I tried it with my Square reader and had no trouble.


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Is it easy? I have the triangle one from Paypal and it's NOT easy.


Tim I just received the PayPal one but have yet to use it. Why is it not easy?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You swipe the card, and usually that does nothing...so then you have to manually enter the card number, exp and security number, then punch in the amount and enter. It's just a lot of steps. That Flint one sounds easier just wished it skipped making you key in the CVV, expiration date & billing zip code


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I have square and many times I have had to type in the card number. It isn't easy but I still like it as it gives me an option to actually make tips and for that person that doesn't have Uber app/phone died? ********** time (with accepting donations and not a set $ amount)


----------

